
Proof found for unifying quantum principle - jacquesm
http://www.nature.com/news/proof-found-for-unifying-quantum-principle-1.9352
======
MichaelGagnon
"Proof" as in mathematical proof. As in, it proves a particular mathematical
model of the universe is consistent---but says nothing empirically about the
actual universe. Am I missing something?

